# Polish Tatra Sheepdog



## she-earl (Oct 13, 2011)

I would welcome any input you fellow BYH'ers have to offer on this breed.  Do you own a Polish Tatra Sheepdog?  Would you know where a puppy could be purchased?


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 14, 2011)

I've never heard of this breed.  Sorry can't point you in the right direction.


----------



## secuono (Oct 14, 2011)

We are from Poland.  My grandmother had that dog, but somebody tossed poisoned meat over the fence one day and he died. I only know him from pics and stories, but he was a huge fluffy thing. Very sweet and protective, didn't bark much. 



http://www.polishtatrasheepdog.ca/


----------



## 77Herford (Oct 15, 2011)

secuono said:
			
		

> We are from Poland.  My grandmother had that dog, but somebody tossed poisoned meat over the fence one day and he died. I only know him from pics and stories, but he was a huge fluffy thing. Very sweet and protective, didn't bark much.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.polishtatrasheepdog.ca/


http://www.ptwda-usa.com/

This is all I found in 5 minutes of Googling the breed.


----------

